# Flashback Weekend Chicago



## RRguy (Jul 14, 2007)

My son, Grendel & I are planning to go to Flashback Weekend in Chicago in August if all goes well. The last time we both went we saw several horror movies and Bruce Campbell in the flesh. Grendel got an autograph. About a year later Grendel got an autograph from Laurie Holden and got his picture taken with her. This time they're featuring, among others, Robert Englund in full Freddy makeup. I'd be interested in who else might be attending.


----------



## radu (Sep 26, 2009)

I'm west of Chicago, however I've never heard of such weekend. Is it horrific based or just retro with a side of horror? Best to google I assume.


----------



## RRguy (Jul 14, 2007)

As defined by Wikipedia:
*"Flashback Weekend is a horror (and sometimes science fiction) convention held annually in Rosemont, Illinois. It is one of the larger horror conventions in the United States."*​
This year, on August 8th, 9th & 10th, Flashback Weekend is featuring Robert Englund in Freddy makeup,
Lance Henriksen from Aliens & Pumpkinhead,
Nicholas Vince & Barbie Wild, cenobites from Hellraiser,
Traci Lords from Blade,
Zach Galligan, the teen from Gremlins,
John Franklin & Courtney Gains, kids from Children of the Corn,
the cast of Phantasm,
and more.

http://www.flashbackweekend.com/


----------

